# Can only access Google and some other sites



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

Hiya.. I'm running Windows XP (with SP2) through an ethernet Netgear wired modem/router on a 2Mb connection with Orange. Have been for the past four or five years. And then yesterday, completely out of the blue, my internet broke. Symptoms:

- Can only get onto Google.com and a few other sites, and those seem totally random. Google searches work fine, but I can't go to any of the links except for the very few exceptions. Hotmail, Myspace, Gamespot and a bunch of other frequently visited sites just time out, even after being left for like half an hour or so. Interestingly it is the same sites that work each time, but it's about 1 in 50.
- It's not my connection - my Outlook is working just fine, as is my XBox Live, which uses the same router.
- I've not installed anything at all, or fiddled around with any settings or anything, the only thing I'd done the night before was go on a couple of sites.
- My ISP has awful tech support, but according to their broadband troubleshooting screens, everything is working at their end.

It's been like this for two days now, last night I tried a bunch of measures to make it work, none of which did anything:

- Uninstalled Norton Internet Security 2007
- Cleared all temporary internet files
- Reset IE7's settings to 'default'
- Did the 'repair' thing in IE7's browser options
- Installed Firefox 2.0

And the same problems happened every time. And before anyone asks, I'm writing this on a works computer 

Sorry if I've put this in the wrong place!

Thanks
Danny


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

Try downloading FireFox, if the same problems exist, then the sites are probably being filtered by your router, firewall or some other software. 

If you can access the sites with FireFox, then the problem is with IE

Mike


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry!

Just read the bit about FireFox.

It could be that the router is set to filter out certain sites, have a look a the firewall / filter settings in the router.

Mike


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks, I'll have a look when I get back from work tonight. It'd be strange for the router to automatically change its settings though, wouldn't it? I've been using the same PC, router, ISP, Network cables etc for the past 4-5 years, and as I rule I don't fiddle with settings or anything unless it's broken!

Might also be worth mentioning that graphics and stuff from websites load up fine in my Outlook, but the whole browsing thing is well broken. Selectively.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed any security software recently, anything with a custom HOSTS file or blocking options?

Check your HOSTS file using Notepad. It's a hidden file in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC, so open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab and click 'Show hidden files and folders' to see it. More details *here*.

It should look something like this, with just the 127.0.0.1 entry. Any others will be blocked......


> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


I'll assume you haven't made any changes to the router config, but have you checked your software firewall's block list?

Have you run any anti-virus/malware scans?


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

Still no joys.. nothing's officially blocked, but I still can't get on 99% of the net. Almost every site just times out, some, like Hotmail, get to the point where the blue bar across the top says "Sign in - Windows Internet Explorer" or whatever, but others just endlessly wait to find the websites. Finding it very strange that it's the same sites that work each time. And further to my previous message about Outlook, it's only the sites I can get on that load the pictures (in emails), anything I can't get on (eg www.xbox.com) doesn't work at all. Tried pinging various sites through the DOS prompt and got what I've been told is the correct figures (sent 4, received 4, lost 0), but I just can't get on them through the browser.

Spent half an hour on the phone to Orange technical support last night and they offered genius advice such as "clear your temporary internet files. turn your router off and on. restart the pc." so I'm still in the same boat. Is this going to be a case of just getting a new computer or something? This one is a good few years old now..


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

koala said:


> Have you run any anti-virus/malware scans?


Yep.. nothing, bar some tracking cookies, which was to be expected.


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

No-one? 

I'm getting the impression that it's something to do with the speed pages are downloading or something, since it's the same sites that work every time, and my XBox Live is just peachy. I really don't understand what it could be, despite a long trawl through Google I've not found anyone with this problem before. Though Google works and all, one thing I've noticed is that the 'sponsored links' on the right hand side aren't displaying, which is odd.

Is my only option to reformat the HD?


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Scruff..

As the problem is with IE and Filefox, then the problem has to be either software or malware. I'm getting the felling that this is a malware based problem.

1. See if you can access web when you log in in Safe Mode with Network support.

2. Whilst in safe mode, download and run a spyware removal tool - Try Eiwido or Spy sweeper.

3. Download and install a registry cleaner - just see what this highlights before removal.

You could also look at 'Hijack this' and post the results on their forum to see if there is amything untowards going on.


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I'll do that tonight.. hopefully it'll work!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

When you ping a site, what sort of times are you getting? It should be something in milliseconds (MS).

BMR777


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

mikem_uk said:


> Hi Scruff..
> 
> As the problem is with IE and Filefox, then the problem has to be either software or malware. I'm getting the felling that this is a malware based problem.
> 
> ...


Still no joy I'm afraid.. the problem is identical in Safe Mode with Network Support, and though the Spyware stuff and registry cleaner did clean some stuff up, it's still doing exactly the same thing. I think I'm running out of options now


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi,

BMR777 suggested pinging webservers that you can't access with IE, did you try that? It's just that it would help isolate the problem.

Also, did you look in your hosts file to see if there is anything gone awry in there ?

Mike


----------



## scruff_uk (Nov 7, 2007)

Hiya.. yeah, tried (successfully) pinging sites that I can't get on, hopefully this means something to you but I got: Sent (4), Received (4), Lost (0).

And yeah, the hosts file is fine.

I know the performance of Windows PCs deteriorate over time, and since my computer is now like 7 years old, could it just be one of those things?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

When you ping, what times do you get? 

Example:


```
Pinging google.com [64.233.167.99] with 32 bytes of d

Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=244
```
Notice the *time=14ms* portion. A time greater than 100 can indicate problems.

BMR777


----------



## Djentrify (May 26, 2007)

mikem_uk said:


> Try downloading FireFox, if the same problems exist, then the sites are probably being filtered by your router, firewall or some other software.
> 
> If you can access the sites with FireFox, then the problem is with IE
> 
> Mike


What happens if Mozilla is one of the blocked sites?:normal:


----------



## Rocky99 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi did you manage to find a resolution to your problem as it seems like I've got exactly the same problem as you?

Thanks.
Rocky99


----------



## Siraaj (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all,

I just had this issue and had a frustrating time with it since I googled the internet (only thing i could do) and there were no answers, just speculation (and weird resolutions that didn't work).

I don't have exact root cause for the issue, but I have a close root cause, and I have a resolution.

I called the Comcast guy, and basically it was the wireless router causing the issue (in my case, it was a netgear modem, I know others have had problems with linksys).

Go ahead and create a new wireless connection (however your provider defines for you to do that) and change the transmit channel - in my case, we changed it from 06 to 11. If you have a network key, create a new network key.

After that, restart your computer, and if you have no network key, you should connect fine - if you have a network key, you'll have limited connectivity, so disconnect, enter the new network key, and then try again, it should work after that.

Siraaj


----------



## curthesher (Sep 12, 2008)

hello all,
This is a very interesting problem and here's the solution. This is a known issue with certain types of network hardware. In my case, the problem occured on a network with multiple XP clients and one Vista client. The wireless router was a comcast issued Netgear cable modem/router/WiFi AP all in one. The issue is specifically with the WPA encryption. Only the Vista computer could not access the web sites other than Google. All other computers worked in all ways and the Vista box could ping anything. Only problem was web browsing in IE and Firefox on the Vista box. Changed the encryption to WEP64 and everything works fine again. Neat! The login for the Netgear branded Comcast equipment in question is comcast/1234 and the ip is 192.168.0.1. What a crazy problem!!! Take care all.


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

curthesher said:


> hello all,
> This is a very interesting problem and here's the solution. This is a known issue with certain types of network hardware. In my case, the problem occured on a network with multiple XP clients and one Vista client. The wireless router was a comcast issued Netgear cable modem/router/WiFi AP all in one. The issue is specifically with the WPA encryption. Only the Vista computer could not access the web sites other than Google. All other computers worked in all ways and the Vista box could ping anything. Only problem was web browsing in IE and Firefox on the Vista box. Changed the encryption to WEP64 and everything works fine again. Neat! The login for the Netgear branded Comcast equipment in question is comcast/1234 and the ip is 192.168.0.1. What a crazy problem!!! Take care all.


Thanks for letting us know Curt, I appreciate it.

Mike


----------



## AnthonyLV (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm having the same problem more or less. At work, there are 4 computers that share an internet connection. hooked up through a router. 3 of those computers have access to a shared drive where we access our files. nothing fancy at all. we were using one company's internet service, but we experienced too much downtime with them, so we finally made the move up to cable internet with the savings of having our phones bundled. cool. on the old connection.. while the company itself offered awful service, when it was working, there was never an issue with getting on the internet and browsing anything. since the switch to cable... only the computer at my station is having the issues discussed on this thread. I can only access Google. Facebook, and CNN are hit or miss. When i get to Google (after typing for example: perezhilton.com in IE's address bar) clicking on any of the links displayed doesnt work. "Can't display page". Don't know if it matters, but I am still able to access the shared drive. The other computers have had absolutely no problems with the switch in internet providers. Just mine. And mine is pretty new, having only got it December or January. The older computers work fine and that annoys me to no end. Any clue to what I can do? Do you think the solution posted a page or so back is the answer? I'm not very technically adept. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Edit the Hosts File. Browse to *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc* open the Hosts file with Notepad. Delete all lines after the words *localhost* in the Example.

*# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost*


----------

